# Antlerless elk west desert, vernon



## dustin ray (Jul 15, 2010)

Newbe to this forum. My son and i both drew anterless elk west desert, vernon and don't no anything about this area. We were probably the only two non res that applied for it.I was hopping that somebody has some good info. I was on BGH forum and was told if any body can help it would be here. It's all good i hope if they sold tags there got to be something to kill there.Thanks for any help


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you better get out there and scout! I have spent a lot of time out there and Elk are scarce. I have only seen them in that area one in 33 years. Good luck!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I would try and contact the DNR and ask where they would recommend hunting out there. They give out the tags for a reason, to lower elk population before mother nature does it for us. the officer for that unit would be best or the coordinator for that area. Best of luck.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> They give out the tags for a reason, to lower elk population before mother nature does it for us.


they are giving out vernon cow tags because they dont want elk there at all. I hope you find em.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless you like walking around in the desert hunting ghosts I would save the gas money and eat the tag. I know a few guys that have hunted that area and no one has even seen an elk. My buddies son had a tag there last year and we spent a lot of time out there and never cut a track. We talked the game warden and he said to look around Maple Mountain because some one had told him they saw elk there, no tracks, no droppings, nothing. This is one of those hunts where there is an extremely low population of elk and the F&G does not want them to increase so they sell tags and some one may accidentally stumble on one.
Good luck
Wes


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

I would also recommend maple peak, I have seen a small herd out there for three years now, they cross the border to the east and travel back and forth. I would talk to the game warder for the area and some of the local ranchers, since they dont want the elk out there either


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Wes may as well save gas money there isnt many out there sometimes they give out some intresting permits for areas that either dont have any animals there at all or you need a ton of snow to push the animals down I have have had a few of those where you talk to the farmers and they laugh and say they sold you a permit here I havent seen any elk here for 20 years.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

What!!?? Eat the tag? Stay home and do what? Just go out there and have a good time, keep your expectations low but try hard and just enjoy being out. You never know you could be one of the lucky ones who stumbes across one.


----------



## hopper1197 (Jul 26, 2010)

I stumbled across 4 cows drinking in Cherry Creek in early June, it would have been to dark to shoot but they are out there.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have seen elk out there just about every year. That whole area is also an any bull unit. We pulled a raghorn off that unit no more than 1/2 mile off Cherry Creek road in 08. Last year I ran into more elk there but didn't get a shot as they had been spooked by some dirt bikes.

That unit's highest peak is just over 8K ft so the elk stay way up high until late in the winter unless something/one pushes them down. Those high peaks do not have road access. Good luck


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

I am hunting that area for the any bull hunt. I just got the chance to do some scouting yesterday, found some old droppings and a few tracks and what I believe is a bedding area a few miles from the little valley campground. All of the sign was old but it goes to show that they are out there somewhere.


----------

